# Camping gear suggestions for kayaking/backpacking



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok I used to backpack and camp as a kid/teen. That was a few decades ago. My budget was much tighter back then and I know technology and development have had some time to improve. The last couple decades, most of my “camping gear” was government issued and while durable, was not necessarily the lightest or most compact.

I’ve recently gotten into kayaking with one of the goals being to do some camping using the kayak as my vehicle for waterborne travel from campsite to campsite. (Yak packing, if you will). 

Since I’ve been out of backpacking for a while, I’d like suggestions on good gear that can fit in kayak hatch/watertight compartments. While weight is a consideration for ability to portage the boat if needed, size is probably a larger concern.

Considering alcohol stoves vs. gas stoves, mess kits, to do more than just boil water. A decent two person three season tent that is compact And waterproof. Sleep system that can accommodate night temps in the 40s to 20s.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Ok I used to backpack and camp as a kid/teen. That was a few decades ago. My budget was much tighter back then and I know technology and development have had some time to improve. The last couple decades, most of my "camping gear" was government issued and while durable, was not necessarily the lightest or most compact.
> 
> I've recently gotten into kayaking with one of the goals being to do some camping using the kayak as my vehicle for waterborne travel from campsite to campsite. (Yak packing, if you will).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great adventure , I would be concerned about insects that might affect a good nights sleep. lol. Happy kayaking


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Sounds like a great adventure , I would be concerned about insects that might affect a good nights sleep. lol. Happy kayaking


The tent should help with bug problems, they aren't horrible here, like they were in Georgia and Florida. Probably won't hit the water trails until Spring, which gives me time to get equipment and try some of it out on hikes and other local camping trips.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Great to get out on a adventure. It has bee a long time since I packed for a canoe or rafting adventure. Kayaking is a great way to get out on the water and travel. Times have changed and the outfitters have some real good supplies these days. Good luck selecting gear and enjoy the prep.
*Any thoughts on a kit gun?
*Will you be traveling in bear country?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's my preferred back pack gun.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> Great to get out on a adventure. It has bee a long time since I packed for a canoe or rafting adventure. Kayaking is a great way to get out on the water and travel. Times have changed and the outfitters have some real good supplies these days. Good luck selecting gear and enjoy the prep.
> *Any thoughts on a kit gun?
> *Will you be traveling in bear country?


My first trips will likely be along the Hood Canal and I'm investigating some sections of the Columbia River. Bears in these areas are generally black bears and don't require firearm intervention. Mountain lions/Cougars on the other hand....

Most likely would pack one of my standard carry guns, (Beretta Px4, CZ P07 or 3v3n go back to one of my Glocks for boat packing.). Snakes in the West side of the Cascades are not really a concern.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I enjoy the simplicity of a good quality revolver when out and about in the woods. Far less chance of getting debris in it and jamming somehow. 

It's been a good long while since I've tramped around outdoors. I usually carry open when I did, but tossing it in a back pack when appropriate was also an option. 

A .44 Mag will handle most any problem that might happen along.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I enjoy the simplicity of a good quality revolver when out and about in the woods. Far less chance of getting debris in it and jamming somehow.
> 
> It's been a good long while since I've tramped around outdoors. I usually carry open when I did, but tossing it in a back pack when appropriate was also an option.
> 
> A .44 Mag will handle most any problem that might happen along.


I used to backpack with a S&W K Frame, but it did find that grit did find its way into the works and did prevent it from firing in one occasion. I also found most autos easier to clear and get back up and running, that a revolver, once it is down.

My Glock 17 was my ATV trail gun in Georgia. Always went bang, even with a bit of SE Georgia mud or silt from the river beds. Did get my 1911 sanded up pretty good once, but racking it a few times got it up and running again.

Don't know, but autos and I just seem to get along better.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> My first trips will likely be along the Hood Canal and I'm investigating some sections of the Columbia River. Bears in these areas are generally black bears and don't require firearm intervention. Mountain lions/Cougars on the other hand....
> 
> Most likely would pack one of my standard carry guns, (Beretta Px4, CZ P07 or 3v3n go back to one of my Glocks for boat packing.). Snakes in the West side of the Cascades are not really a concern.


1.) The area sounds interesting and challenging.
2.) Sounds like you have that part covered(firearm). 
3.) *My daughter and friends have some lightweight gear they swear by. I will try and see what they have this weekend and pass data along to you.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> 1.) The area sounds interesting and challenging.
> 2.) Sounds like you have that part covered(firearm).
> 3.) *My daughter and friends have some lightweight gear they swear by. I will try and see what they have this weekend and pass data along to you.


Thanks I appreciate it.

Ive paddled a bit along the Hood Canal, because it is basically "in my neighborhood". Most of the good camping areas are on the opposite side of the canal though. Depending on conditions, 10 miles in a day could be tough. or an easy half day of paddling. My first venture out on the canal in "open water" took me about a mile off shore and 5 miles into a mild to moderate headwind. People comment on the depth of the water in the canal (over 300 feet deep in some places), but I figure I'm likely using about 4-6" of depth if I'm doing things right. I'm not in submarines any more, so...

But the Pacific North West offers a lot of Good places to paddle, such as the canal, and the Puget Sound, mountain lakes, good slow moving and not so slow moving rivers. They have a series of "water trails" which do offer paddlers locations to camp that are only accessible and open to man powered boating.

Parts of the upper Columbia River appeal to me from the perspective of viewing some areas from similar angles that Lewis and Clark got to view them for the first time.

So, yes it can indeed be an interesting area to explore from the water.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I wish you well on your travels and adventures. Kayaking can be great fun. I can't believe no one has recommended these in order of importance;

Training
Life vest
Spare paddle
W tight bags for storage
Water filter
Flint and Steel
First Aid Kit (a good one not from Walmart)
Down sleeping bag
Light weight shelter (I use a hammock tent)
Communications (Cell phone, flares, mirror, etc.)
'Smith & Wesson K Frame snubby or other defensive weapon
and the list goes on ....


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Minorcan said:


> I can't believe no one has recommended these in order of importance;
> 
> Training
> Life vest
> ...


Very valid list and I pretty much have the same list but was looking more for specifics with regard to items. Let me check off what I already have covered:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11. (I'm kind of a "safety first" kind of a guy already).

Really looking to update my overnight gear. I have a synthetic fill bag, but it is old bulky and not really comfortable in the temperature ranges I could dip into. I know there are probably newer options. Better shelter and better cooking set-ups (can't always have open fires. C urrently experimenting with inexpensive Amazon, Isobutane compact stove and Trangia alcohol burners, since isobutane can have poor performance in low temps). My GI canteen, cup and burner stand work great for boiling water with the alcohol burner and makes a compact/ functional, minimalist cook set. I would like to expand my cooking task capabilities beyond just heating water.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure if you are stopping at established campsites with some available services , sometimes they'll offer electricity, water , etc. not sure.
If you're r going alone or with someone.
today's cellphones burn out the battery quickly, you may need an emergency charger to contact the people in your life. ,lol. 
I may be overthinking this , but I'm sure you'll be in cell phone range throughout your adventure

https://www.amazon.com/26800mah-Portable-Charger-Battery-External/dp/B0823LTKL8


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Ahh, 8&9. I like a down sleeping bad rated for colder weather than you expect and a insulating water proof pad for underneath it. As stated, I like a hammock tent shelter. Mine has a mosquito netting in it. My shelter and hammock/tent weigh in at less than 5 pounds. Weight may not be as important as for backpacking since you are kayaking.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Minorcan said:


> Ahh, 8&9. I like a down sleeping bad rated for colder weather than you expect and a insulating water proof pad for underneath it. As stated, I like a hammock tent shelter. Mine has a mosquito netting in it. My shelter and hammock/tent weigh in at less than 5 pounds. Weight may not be as important as for backpacking since you are kayaking.


Yes, I've looked into hammock set ups, but some areas of shoreline and some established campsites may not have trees quite where I need them, and some parks don't allow hammock to be strung between the trees. So, likely looking at a ground tent.

as for sleeping bags, I'm thinking I may go with a modular set up that has a removable liner to keep it cleaner inside as well as to allow more insulation to be added. Also a removable waterproof shell may be good insurance for the bag as well as an additional layer.

while weight isn't as high a priority in kayaking, it is still a serious consideration for times when the kayak and gear must be portaged for any appreciable distance. Such as bypassing dams.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Not sure if you are stopping at established campsites with some available services , sometimes they'll offer electricity, water , etc. not sure.
> If you're r going alone or with someone.
> today's cellphones burn out the battery quickly, you may need an emergency charger to contact the people in your life. ,lol.
> I may be overthinking this , but I'm sure you'll be in cell phone range throughout your adventure
> ...


likely a bit of both established state park campgrounds and "wilderness" campsites.

Already have some back-up chargers, but good point to keep in mind.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Just to give an Idea of my "minimalist" cook set (which I'd like to expan$ with regard to frying ability), I present my kind of "pimped up" canteen/cup/stand set. I've added a Trangia alcohol burner for heat. Takes some practice, but you can run it full bore for a pretty quick boil time, and practice with the simmer ring to get things down to a simmer.

I made a lid out of aluminum flashing, and a neoprene cozy, that I made from scraps at work, to use for handling the cup after cooking. A quick and easy meal from a couple inexpensive items from the local Wally World is easily achieved in under 15 minutes.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tabasco sauce, oh yeah. Thought of everything,( no pun intended ) ready to go.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Tabasco sauce, oh yeah. Thought of everything,( no pun intended ) ready to go.


Carryover from MREs. If you got one of the "worse" meals, you could usually mask it with the proper application of Tobasco.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was in the military in the mid 70's, I recall eating C-Rations that were older than me at the time.

Yuuummmmmm............


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> When I was in the military in the mid 70's, I recall eating C-Rations that were older than me at the time.
> 
> Yuuummmmmm............


I remember as a kid getting to try part of a C-ration that one of my friends Dad had brought on a camping trip. I thought it was neat, but not that good. When I got my first MRE on deployment I approached it with memories of that C-Ration, but was pleasantly surprised at how much better the Chili-Mac was with regard to texture. It was bland and needed all the Tobasco in the little accessory pack, but it wasn't bad.

I found out there are definitely worse MRE meals (hotdogs are just not what you would hope for). I still, to this day, don't know how you screw up hotdogs that bad.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I remember as a kid getting to try part of a C-ration that one of my friends Dad had brought on a camping trip. I thought it was neat, but not that good. When I got my first MRE on deployment I approached it with memories of that C-Ration, but was pleasantly surprised at how much better the Chili-Mac was with regard to texture. It was bland and needed all the Tobasco in the little accessory pack, but it wasn't bad.
> 
> I found out there are definitely worse MRE meals (hotdogs are just not what you would hope for). I still, to this day, don't know how you screw up hotdogs that bad.


Lol, I haven't researched it yet, but I think Heinz ketchup was a condiment developed to mask some Terrible tastes. Lol .
Very good, 
Pic


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In our C-Rations, there was a pack of three cigarettes. I wasn't a smoker, so I'd trade them off to someone who was.

I recall having favorites when it came to the C-Rats. The chunky tuna wasn't bad, nor was the beef stews bits. Most of the fruit was good to go.

I left the service long before MRE's made their appearance.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> In our C-Rations, there was a pack of three cigarettes. I wasn't a smoker, so I'd trade them off to someone who was.
> 
> I recall having favorites when it came to the C-Rats. The chunky tuna wasn't bad, nor was the beef stews bits. Most of the fruit was good to go.
> 
> I left the service long before MRE's made their appearance.


How about coffee?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> How about coffee?


Yes, we got some kind of freeze dried coffee in a packet.

But, I never used it. I've never had a cup of Joe in my entire life.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, we got some kind of freeze dried coffee in a packet.
> 
> But, I never used it. I've never had a cup of Joe in my entire life.


Wow. Coffee has been a staple for me. I've even become a bit of a coffee snob after having lived in Washington for a while, as well as having tried coffee in every port I visited. Some of the best Coffee I've had was in Italy, and France. Turkish coffee was an experience. My favorite method at home is using a Moka pot and fresh ground beans that are roasted not far from my house. Freshness of beans, roast and grind makes a huge difference if you drink coffee regularly.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

For the trail, Starbucks instant coffee packets are actually pretty good, as much as I try to avoid Starbucks on most other occasions, just because of market saturation. If I buy a cup of coffee (Which is rare) I usually visit a local business. Little barista stands are all over the place around here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> For the trail, Starbucks instant coffee packets are actually pretty good, as much as I try to avoid Starbucks on most other occasions, just because of market saturation. If I buy a cup of coffee (Which is rare) I usually visit a local business. Little barista stands are all over the place around here.


There are many decent coffee makers out there, my wife got me hooked on the Italian made GIAGGA SYSTEM. 
I know LaVazza is a popular Italian brand. Used Lavazza for awhile , fully satisfied but we experimented with other beans as well. 
+1
Pic


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, we got some kind of freeze dried coffee in a packet.
> 
> But, I never used it. I've never had a cup of Joe in my entire life.


Never having a cup of coffee in your entire life is very unusual.
Do you have a medical, allergic consequence toward coffee ?
It's really hard to imagine, your entire life, no coffee.
It's different then never smoking, you may get an atta boy. Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Never having a cup of coffee in your entire life is very unusual.
> Do you have a medical, allergic consequence toward coffee ?
> It's really hard to imagine, your entire life, no coffee.
> It's different then never smoking, you may get an atta boy. Lol


No medical malady in regards to coffee. It's just something that I never drank and acquired a taste for.

Not a fan of hot drinks. It could be -40 degrees out, and I'd be fine with a Pepsi on the rocks.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Minorcan said:


> I wish you well on your travels and adventures. Kayaking can be great fun. I can't believe no one has recommended these in order of importance;
> 
> Training
> Life vest
> ...


This has been updated on my to-do-list. Thanks, bud.


----------

